# good humor ice cream truck P-10



## rottie (Sep 1, 2001)

I'm currently invovled in restoring a friends ice cream truck. 1968 P-10 Chevy, manual drum brakes all around, and manual steering. He would like to up grade to front disc brakes and power steering. What or are there any vehciles that may be able to swap parts from to do this project? I believe that the rear coils are going to be replaced with a much beefer spring and possible air bag asist to handle the weight of the freezer and compressor. The van body sits low now and is need of some help. The steering column has much to be desired, this also needs to be replaced as there is a termenduos amount of up and down motion in the column. A tilt would be ideal, now thats dreaming. More like a night mirror in progress. 
The truck is only worth about 3 ice cream sandwiches and has 1300 into the body and paint, which looks about as good as a grilled ice cream sandwich; but thats another story. Paint guns don't make body men!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

you should be able to swap parts in from a 71 or 72 c-10 truck. That was when discs first came available, and they should be a bolt on. Dont forget the master and front brake lines will also needs to be replaced.
You should be able to swap in any year GM pick up colum if you want tilt. It will take some work, but overall shouldnt be to bad.
Dino


----------



## rottie (Sep 1, 2001)

Thanks Plow King 35 for the quick respons. This easies the night mirror for the time being. I realize that for foot pedal to rotors and everything in bewteen needs to be robbed of the said truck.
I assume that 70 -71 van may work also ? I'm a little gray in this area.
I'm in the middle of another project on my 1982 C-30 in the process of becoming a K-30.This truck has taken on a suburban (1986) drivetrain (engine,tranny/transfer case,wiring harness,interior complete,radiator support/grill,and 3rd seat for the back of my flat bed-removable of course). So I'm not totally brain dead on projects or second thought maybe I am !

Don't stop drinking or this can happen to you...

Just for sh_ _ s and giggles


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

P body shares the same underpinnings with the G bodys (vans) which may or may not share gear with the c/k bodies (full frame trucks).

Check out camping World (they may have a web presence) they carry gobs of stuff for P-body trucks as the P30 is used for a cheapie camper.


----------



## rottie (Sep 1, 2001)

Good looking out lawn guy. I'll check out that site in just a few. I thought I was going to be lost in this project, but thanks for everyone on this chat room most of my wonderings are shared and conquered.
Now for my C-30 I dropped out the front axel after removing my nose in one piece and half mounted my front drive axel to start the K-30 transformation. Not bad for for a days work. While the engine is on the floor I should go through the top end. Any suggestions on to build up some more torque? The stock engine a little lame. I figured to do a head job and stay with the 194 valves for now money is starting to get a little tight. I blew about 1500 on new front,rear, and helper springs. Plus the parts truck I got for the front axel engine cradle and misc. hardware. so my budget is straining, but not exhausted. Where theres a will theres always some one who needs there junk fixed. I'm going to beat my truck plowing/sanding this winter. 2 wheel drive didn't make it plowing last year.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If you are installing suburban drivetrain the most it can be is 
K-20 drivtrain on a 1 ton chassis. Kinda the opposite of the 86 K-20 chassis and one drivetrain that I am building. Anyway for the top end for more torque a new cam shaft and intake carb combo should help you out.
Dino


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Don't forget also if the engine has a lot of miles on it that just doing the top end of the engine could spell impending doom for the lower end. 
It will help out with the torque no doubt, but it will also place new and unfamiliar pressure on the rings and bearings from the new valve job making the heads tighter in the compression dept.
Do you know how your oil pressure was before you took it out? That will give you some idea of the condition of the lower end. If you already have it out but still together I would highly recommend trying to at least do a compression check to look for any obvious problems in the bearing dept.

just my $.02 worth.

Bruce


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

And for the cost of a Goodwrench crate engine ( under 1500), I wouldnt even mess with rebuilding an engine anymore.
As far as the P vs G vs C series. Does your P truck have a full frame? IF so it has more in common with the C series than the G. Far as I can remember the G series van are more of a unibody design. Maybe not in the early 70's but definately in the 80's 
Dino


----------

